# Victor dog food?



## Unosmom

Any feedback on this food? it's not sold anywhere locally, but heard good things about it and it seems reasonably priced, even for grain free line. 

None of their formulas contain corn, wheat, soy or gluten. Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------



## monster'sdad

Its a bargain and way underpriced. The same factory makes Nature's Logic, Viand and some other expensive foods.

I have used it before. It is sold locally. Just ask your feed store to call Ivesco and order it. You should have no problem getting it in NC. Ivesco is a very large distributor to feed and livestock stores.

I used Hi Pro Plus and liked it very much. If I recall the 40lb bag was around $30.

It is beef based and very palatable.


----------



## FBarnes

This is what I like about Victor:

_" We are one of the few family owned and operated pet food manufacturing plants in the United States. North East Texas is an ideal location for a pet food manufacturing as more than 80% of the ingredients used in the products originate not more than 200 miles from this facility. This is a tremendous advantage on freight of incoming ingredients. Also being located in the center of the country makes it easy national distribution of products."_

They don't say they don't use anything from China which is a little bothersome, and I'm not sure I'm all that crazy about some of their ingredients - but I think it's a decent food and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

Mid America Pet Food, Victor Super Premium Dog Food, Extruded Advantage Horse Feed


----------



## riddick4811

I have used their grain free all 3 formulas, the Ocean Blend and Hi Pro. 

My dogs did better on the grain inclusive over the grain free. My Frenchie did awesome on the Ocean Blend. His coat was amazing on it and he has skin issues since I got him. One of my Greyhounds did really well on the Hi Pro, the other didn't. But several people on my Greyhound board are using the Hi Energy with better results so I'm going to see if that works better for Joey. I paid $45/40lbs of Ocean Blend and $38/40lbs of Hi Pro. Grain free was $45/30lbs. 

Casper (Dogo) and Pongo (JRT mix) didn't do well on their foods, so that is why I changed plus the 40 minute drive to get it, but I'm going to give the Hi Energy a shot next time I go near the store that sells it for my 2 Greys and Boston Terrier. If they do well on it, I'll just buy a couple bags at a time so I don't have to go that often.


----------



## Squeeji

My guy is on the Hi-Pro currently and he looks good and is FINALLY starting to keep weight on him. Which is something of a Christmas Miracle around my house. He looks really good and I can't complain about the price, and for once his yeast issues are starting to fade away, which I need to double check what was in his old food that isn't in this new food...because its gotta be something.

Long story short, I can't say enough good things about Victor.


----------



## 3weims

we use GF all life stages and GF joint health. dogs are looking great. sportdogfood.com sells it online pretty cheap. good luck.


----------



## 3weims

*just discovered a 25% off coupon*



3weims said:


> we use GF all life stages and GF joint health. dogs are looking great. sportdogfood.com sells it online pretty cheap. good luck.


Here is a 25% off coupon for sportdogfood.com. Code DFA25. cheers.


----------

